

RIAA calls online piracy a threat to national security - acak
http://riaa.com/blog.php?content_selector=riaa-news-blog&content_selector=riaa-news-blog&blog_selector=Case-For-Closing-OPEN-&news_month_filter=1&news_year_filter=2012

======
maeon3
A company bribing the government to make policy damaging one of the most
powerful innovation tools on the planet is a threat to national security. If
the US doesn't stay the innovation leader of the world then national security
is compramised.

riaa is the threat to national security when it tries to shape the
infrastructure of the entire planet to suit a 100 year old business model.

